# Hello



## AikidoCal (May 5, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi. A little about myself. I am a person who _practiced_ Aikido for many years. I don't consider myself the typical Aikidoka. I wasn't introduced to the spiritual side directly until the last few years. I don't know every word O'Sensei, the founder said or every concept he created. I practiced and was taught and taught Aikido from only the technical side. 

I am a down to earth person, and straight talking kind of guy, no non-sense. I am a private person. I am fair and opened minded. I like to discuss martial arts now that I am retired from it. That doesn't mean I don't still practice. I do, but with old friends and old students of mine mostly. 

I like other martial arts. I don't think my art is the only art in the world. There are allot of other great martial arts out there.  I may not be well known or have studied under well known, or exposed to well known Aikido Senseis as other Aikidoka. Because of that I think the many years my training and Senseis have has taught me much about Aikido (technically) and other martial arts which I can contribute and provide insight.  



That is it!


----------



## BlackCatBonz (May 5, 2005)

welcome to the board.......it can be lots of fun!!


----------



## AikidoCal (May 5, 2005)

Thank you for the nice welcome.


----------



## arnisador (May 5, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy your stay, look around and please ask any questions you may have! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Drac (May 6, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MAP..Answers and controversy abound here, enjoy.


----------



## Jaymeister (May 6, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Lisa (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  Enjoy!


----------



## masherdong (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## shesulsa (May 6, 2005)

Greetings, AikdoCal, and welcome to MartialTalk.  I look forward to your contributions.


----------



## Brad Dunne (May 6, 2005)

Welcome......... Since you have stated that you taught Aikido from only the technical side, I have some general questions that you may be able to give advice on. I'll post them in the Aikido section. Thanks in advance for your answers......


----------



## Satt (May 6, 2005)

Have fun posting and welcome to MT!!!


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 6, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 6, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 7, 2005)

Welcome to a friendly forum...


----------



## rmcpeek (May 7, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum, glad to have you here.
 :asian:


----------



## AikidoCal (May 7, 2005)

I want to thank everyone so far for the warm and inviting welcome. It is greatly appreciated. :supcool:

This board has a great attitude and a huge variety of forums. It's impressive.


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 9, 2005)

Howdy from Texas, AikidoCal! :wavey: Glad you like the forums; it sounds like you have a lot of perspective & experience to contribute.  
:asian:


----------

